# Kevin Parker Helios Horseboxes



## YummyHorses (30 September 2012)

Does anyone know how much they cost? Want to have a new build or renovate my old Oakley but not sure who to use. And how much to spend. Had one quote but seems a fortune. 

Any thoughts, views, ideas would be great. I need a 7.5ton, 2 horse with living. I need an automatic though - cant drive a manual as ankle and leg is too weak following a major break.

Thanks so much.


----------



## CrazyMare (30 September 2012)

A friend has a lovely lorry built by Cheshire Horseboxes - hers doesn't have the living fitted out yet, but the quality of finish in the horse area is top class.


----------



## Jnhuk (30 September 2012)

Think it varies a lot so would give them a call to find out if in your price range. We really liked them when we were researching horseboxes a few years ago and they could not be more helpful.

However there is an advert for a delux one on their webpage


Deluxe Helios Horsebox for Sale, 2006 DAF LF / 150 with only 71,000 miles - £70,000 + VAT
Always in Build
Deluxe Helios Horsebox sprayed in 3 stage metallic pearl ultra green. This 2006 DAF/LF 150 has only 71,000 miles and the overall length is 23- £70,000 + VAT

These are just some of the extras fitted: full auxiliary battery system, top light bar, raised floor with under floor storage, bonded windows including a very large picture window, themed upholstery to match body colour, horse tack box, sky light in Luton, 3 stage pearl metallic paint, tracker and much more...


----------



## christine48 (30 September 2012)

I'd renovate the Oakley if i were you.


----------



## YummyHorses (30 September 2012)

Thanks chaps. Yep saw that advert and that's out of my price range! I spose I can spend about 30 - 35k. I will check out Cheshire Horseboxes. 

Any recommendations for coachbuilders in the South?

Christine48 - why do you say renovate the oakley?  Have you done this?


----------



## blood_magik (30 September 2012)

ours was around the 70 mark but we added lots of extras.
it's a beautiful lorry, well worth the wait


----------



## millimoo (30 September 2012)

Why don't you shop around for a cheaper 2nd hand quality lorry.
Prestige and Andrew Maudsely are very good, but Lancashire based.
With your budget you'd get something really nice. Refurbing your Oakley may not be straight forward if changing the chassis, but it's doable.


----------



## christine48 (1 October 2012)

christine48 said:



			I'd renovate the Oakley if i were you.
		
Click to expand...

It's just that having seen a lot of the newer builds, strength is often compromised by trying to get the weight down. A lot would depend on how old the Oakley is and what needs doing to renovate it. They do stand the test of time, there are lots of old Oakleys around, I saw an M reg the other day at Osberton, the paint work looked like new. I doubt that some of these lighter boxes will still be going in 20 yrs.
We had a new build but because everything was lightweight to keep weight down it fell to bits. The horses kicked through the rubber panels and dented through to the outside. The rubber matting wore, things fell off in the living etc. 
We sold it and got an older Oakley.


----------



## Mavis007 (1 October 2012)

I can highly recommend Smart Horseboxes nr Weston Super Mare. Dale really knows his stuff and is extremely helpful. I bought a 7.5t 2nd hand from him and he has recently put it on a new chassis for me. He is probably not the cheapest but has to be one of the best!


----------



## perfect11s (1 October 2012)

YummyHorses said:



			Does anyone know how much they cost? Want to have a new build or renovate my old Oakley but not sure who to use. And how much to spend. Had one quote but seems a fortune. 

Any thoughts, views, ideas would be great. I need a 7.5ton, 2 horse with living. I need an automatic though - cant drive a manual as ankle and leg is too weak following a major break.

Thanks so much.
		
Click to expand...

 I think Kevin parker boxes are very well built I looked at one that came to one of our shows I love looking round these so called high end lorrys and picking holes in the build quality of them !!not that I could afford £50+k however no wiring hanging down, rough edges and unpainted areas,real attention to detail and quality fittings realy impressed me I would be on my way to kevinparker if I was lucky with the lottery or inherited a tidy sum, There are more and more auto 7.5 ton chassis about MAN tgl are very good quite a few or them about  if you just want a nice horse area and simple living then a boxvan conversion would seem a sensible option , say £7k ish for lorry and budget about £12k for conversion, there is alot of labour involved and good matirials arnt cheap Ive done a diy box conversion so, I would be wary of cheap quotes  you need to see the firms work and get a written quote alot will estimate an atractive price and find excuses for charging extra !!! also you need a garrantee of its weight!! a friend had a boxvan converted and it ended up at over six tons empty....


----------



## TableDancer (20 November 2012)

Just to be quite clear and open about it, I have just "button-pushed" on both conscientious and red stripe - I'm fed up with them clogging up threads which are supposed to be genuine customer reviews. I actually have no problem with the occasional intervention by companies to defend their position or answer queries in a clear and open way, but I have no time for subterfuge.


----------



## perfect11s (20 November 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Just to be quite clear and open about it, I have just "button-pushed" on both conscientious and red stripe - I'm fed up with them clogging up threads which are supposed to be genuine customer reviews. I actually have no problem with the occasional intervention by companies to defend their position or answer queries in a clear and open way, but I have no time for subterfuge.
		
Click to expand...

 Go get em Floyd !!! Run them bad boys outa our  lil'l  ould town...


----------

